# Regarder des pps sur ipad



## Palm49 (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur l'iMac bien entendu j'ai PowerPoint. Mais sur l'iPad ??

N'étant pas un spécialiste de l'Ipad, c'est celui de mon épouse....
Quand elle reçoit des PPS sur son iPad, elle ne parvient pas à les regarder.
Faut-il installer un APP spécial ou un logiciel ?

La question a peut-être déjà été posée, mais je n'ai rien vu sur le sujet ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dante059 (9 Avril 2013)

Salut !

Tu as l'application d'Apple, Keynote, qui elle lit les Powerpoint il me semble :

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/keynote/id361285480?mt=8

Sinon je viens de trouver ça, bien moins cher, à voir ce que ça vaut... :

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pdf-word-excel-file-viewer/id331933924?mt=8

Il doit certainement y avoir d'autres applications gratuites...


----------



## Palm49 (9 Avril 2013)

Merci, j'ai acheté l'app Keynote.

Mais pour certains PPS il indique "La présentation n'a pas pu être importé"
Une erreur inconnue s'est produite ????

Et je n'ai pas le son n'ont plus comme avec power-point ??

Vous avez une explication ?

Merci


----------



## Dante059 (10 Avril 2013)

Je pense que ce doit être du à l'application Keynote. Je n'ai jamais essayé avec des fichiers Powerpoint, par contre que les fichiers ne s'importent pas c'est étrange...Ils fonctionnent sur l'ordinateur ?


----------

